

You Can Now Go to College for Free in Germany, No Matter Where You're From - praneshp
http://www.businessinsider.com/germany-free-college-2014-10

======
duncan_bayne
Interesting, but the headline is inaccurate. There's no such thing as 'free
college' (or any free good or service, really). Better would be:

"German taxpayers will cover your college bill, no matter where you're from."

~~~
Riesling
Headline is correct. Definition of "for free" according to MW: "at no charge".

Examples given are:

* They're giving out free tickets to the show.

* The school newsletter is free.

Neither of those examples support the idea, that services or goods cannot be
free. I have the feeling that trying to limit the meaning of "free" is heavily
tied to a specific political agenda.

~~~
duncan_bayne
> I have the feeling that trying to limit the meaning of "free" is heavily
> tied to a specific political agenda.

As is describing taxpayer-funded education as 'free'.

